# Tahquamenon Falls State Park ?



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

We plan on going there this summer. Does anyone have any tips as to the best campsites? It's our first trip to the UP as a family and I want to make it a memorable one for my boys.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Riversbend campround # 1-15 are on the the water below the falls, nice spots


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Thank you RGROSE, that's the info I was looking for.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I've found that when you call for reservations, if you tell the staff what kind of site your looking for(sunny,shady,etc.) they can be very helpful in picking a spot.

On a side note if you go to www.uptravel.com you can request tons of info on area attractions. 

Ryn


----------

